# Found Pocket Knife



## pistolpete (Jun 7, 2011)

I unearthed this pocket knife in the woods behind my house. The area was a civil war hospital area, and sherman marched through here. Wondering if anyone knows any details about this knife, or could point me in a direction to get more details...Pete


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, not much to look at but it looks Buckish to me. Is there any sign of it being a locking blade?


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are some more photos of the knife.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 7, 2011)

I have dug a number of pocket knives in Civil War camps. 
 I think every person back then must of carried one.
 Typically they were a steel or brass frame. The end pieces were usually brass and the sides were either bone, wood, or shell.


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 7, 2011)

From your experiences, would this one be civil war era?...Pete


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 7, 2011)

this is just my opinion but it reminds me of and old  BARLOW KNIFE to me..good luck with cleanin it..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 7, 2011)

> From your experiences, would this one be civil war era?...


 
 Its possible but it would be a low quality one.
 Here is a typical one... brass frame and ends with steel blade.


----------



## kwalker (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd be really interested in seeing how that cleaned up. I've never found a pocket knife in my digs yet []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2011)

We find them in privys a lot,when they sat down out it came and ----------------------> plop


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> We find them in privys a lot,when they sat down out it came and ----------------------> plop


 
 So that's how they cut the musturd!!


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

No offense PP but that would have stayed where I found it in that condition, all though I was stupid enough to bring a hand grenade home from a dig years ago without knowing if it was active or not...Jim


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't feel bad Jim. I'm the proud owner of a dummy grenade myself. A beautiful iron pineapple. I didn't know if it was real or not myself. I threw mine in my backyard firepit and walked away for a while just to make sure it wasn't going to explode. It had a hole in the base and I got out most of the mud and whatnot before I did that though. I'm not completely stupid. [8D]


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 9, 2011)

Being a beginner...I get excited about a rusted old nail. Although I am getting a little antsy to found some decent stuff...


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pistolpete
> 
> Being a beginner...I get excited about a rusted old nail. Although I am getting a little antsy to found some decent stuff...


 Wait until your first hand grenade, you'll love it Pete...[8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 9, 2011)

,


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't wait to find the good stuff!


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 9, 2011)

CS grenade


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 10, 2011)

That is sweet!


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 14, 2011)

Is that a Civil war Ketchum grenade?

 If so, that is a real winner. I want one. []


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 14, 2011)

Stephen no it's Confederate this is from google.

*The Confederacy used spherical hand grenades that weighed about six pounds, sometimes with a paper fuse. They also used Rains and Adams grenades, which were similar to the Ketchum in appearance and mechanism*.[10]

 The one in the above post is the Rains type fuse.

 The pic below is the spherical with wood plug fuse.  I owned both of these but have sinse sold them when I retired. 

 I emailed the OP about cleaning his knife but he never got back with me.


----------

